# Biete Unterkunft für 1 - 2 GC Besucher 4 FREE



## MminusN (30. März 2016)

*Biete Unterkunft für 1 - 2 GC Besucher 4 FREE*

Ich wohne selber in Köln, Bahn + Fußweg insgesamt 20 minuten von der Messe weg.
Ich biete euch an:
Einen Tag auf der GC16 (Ticket müsst ihr schon selber zahlen) zu genießen, schlafplatz (da es meine Couch ist max. 2 Personen), und 2. Tag auf der GC (oder je nach dem Heimreise)
Biete lediglich die "Unterkunft" an.

Bin auf "Bewerbungen" <- Darf man das so schreiben? Gespannt!


----------



## -Metallica- (1. April 2016)

*AW: Biete Unterkunft für 1 - 2 GC Besucher 4 FREE*

Ein Tipp: in Köln Mühlheim in klein Istanbul (ganz in der nähe von der Gamescom), kann man sehr lecker Essen.
Ne frage @Mminus: gibts das "Doy Doy" und das Mevlana noch ? Bin cirka 2 Jahre nicht mehr dort gewesen, obwohl ich in der nähe von Köln Wohne. (Cirka 50 km)

Das letzte mal als ich auf der Gamescom gewesen bin war 2010, dort stellten sie ua. F.E.A.R 3 vor und auch ein Diablo 3 Stand war dort, aber wollten uns nicht bis zu teilweise 2 Std. Anstellen, nur um dann 5 Minuten zu Gamen usw.
Die Gamescom kann man sich mal Anschauen, rate ich jedem mal, haben sie alles ganz nett gemacht. Mich pers. zieht es aber nicht nochmal dahin, war mir zu viel los  

Viel Spaß euch allen


----------



## MminusN (1. April 2016)

*AW: Biete Unterkunft für 1 - 2 GC Besucher 4 FREE*

Beide gibt es noch, sind beide immer noch auf der Keupstr. war selber aber nur im Doy Doy.


----------



## DaXXes (5. April 2016)

*AW: Biete Unterkunft für 1 - 2 GC Besucher 4 FREE*

Hi, 

also wenn du nichts dagegen hast würde ich gerne von dem Angebot Gebrauch machen und mich bei dir für die GC anmelden  Wird bestimmt lustig.
Nur ne Frage wegen den Tickets: Geht das bei dir nur am Wochenende, oder auch Donnerstag und Freitag? Ich könnte auch Do + Fr. Würde mir die Eintrittskarte nämlich dann gleich im VVK bestellen.


----------

